# New ebay purchase



## Chaff1977 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just picked up this little Mobo Scooter for the princely sum of $21.50


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 4, 2015)

That's a price of a 1/2 of a tank of gas these days! Such a deal....


----------

